# Chat Room



## treeclimber165 (Oct 11, 2002)

The old 'chat' thread was too far down the list for me to find easily, so I started a new one. I'll be in chat for a while if anyone wants to join me. 

9:00PM Eastern, 10/11
http://freepop.parachat.com/freepop/freechathost.html?room=Arboristsite


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 11, 2002)

Hey that is the tree climbing chat! Gotta stay on topic or I might move your post to announcements


----------



## treeman82 (Oct 12, 2002)

Anybody planning on joining in the fun tonight? It is presently 10 to 9 on Saturday night.


----------



## DDM (Oct 15, 2002)

Yeah okay Chat time


----------



## DDM (Oct 17, 2002)

Thursday 10:15 PM


----------



## treeclimber165 (Oct 27, 2002)

Sunday, 6:40 Eastern (Seems wierd that it's dark already, no more Daylight Savings Time).


----------



## DDM (Oct 28, 2002)

Monday 7:30 PM


----------



## DDM (Oct 30, 2002)

Wed 8pm


----------



## kravis (Nov 1, 2002)

Friday..8pm est


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 2, 2002)

I looked into it around that time, just a buncha vulgar idiots. did not stay around long. Too bad, saw your name there, did it get any better?


----------



## DDM (Nov 2, 2002)

Sat 8:45 PM


----------



## DDM (Nov 5, 2002)

Tuesday 8:20PM


----------



## Treeman14 (Nov 8, 2002)

Friday 9:40 PM EST


----------



## treeclimber165 (Nov 18, 2002)

Anyone up for chat? I'll be in there as 'RockyJ'


----------



## DDM (Nov 24, 2002)

11-23 10pm


----------



## Dennis (Nov 28, 2002)

10:22am Turkey day


----------



## Treeman14 (Nov 29, 2002)

Anybody gonna be in there tonight? 9 PM Eastern


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Dec 29, 2002)

With all the con-cerns et al, i envisioned lively open chatz (as previously suggested), anyone else?

Chat :{http://freepop.parachat.com/freepop/freechathost.html?room=Arboristsite}

May i also suggest sounds activated for chats? Whereby i can wonder away with chat window open, listening for others to enter?


----------



## treeclimber165 (Dec 29, 2002)

You can activate sounds on Parachat by clicking on 'controls'. The second tab will have boxes to check if you want sounds for people entering or leaving. 
I'll be there in a couple minutes.


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 30, 2002)

9:00 EST 12/30/02 Whats the story for tonight?


----------



## rborist1 (Dec 30, 2002)

:Eye:


----------



## DDM (Dec 30, 2002)

Yup its working


----------



## rborist1 (Jan 4, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 4, 2003)

That's midnight eastern!


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Jan 4, 2003)

i'll turn into a troll by then, or is it back from one?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 4, 2003)

So you're realy the TreeTroll?


----------



## rborist1 (Jan 4, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## sonny (Jan 4, 2003)

8 pm sounds good. 8pm JPs time he will be done & looks as if the packers will be done also. 21-0 2nd 1/4


----------



## budroe69moni (Feb 22, 2003)

*NOW?????*

now???????
bud


----------



## tophopper (Feb 28, 2003)

When was the last scheduled chat? Does anybody use the chat room?


----------



## MasonGrey (Feb 28, 2003)

anyone chatting this eve? Friday 2/28 @ 9:47 EST


----------



## tophopper (Mar 1, 2003)

*How bout tonite?*

How about a chat this evening?

3/1/03 say around 8pm central time?

anyone interested?


----------



## MasonGrey (Mar 1, 2003)

Are you asking me out? Sounds like a date. I'll bring the wine, you bring the candles.


----------



## rborist1 (Jul 20, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 24, 2003)

*First chat*

Thursday, July 23, 2003 11pm

Tree Machine getting reconnected with you guys and gals. I've been out of touch for many months and apologise for slipping off the planet with no word.

I went through a change in computer operating system, change in DSL provider and a change in e-mail address since my last thread replies. I'm trying to figure out where to update my e-mail so I can get subscribed to some threads.

My e-mail is [email protected] for anyone who gives a flyin' bean. I'll try the memberlist to see if I can correct and update there. Anyone out here??


----------



## Tree Machine (Jul 24, 2003)

*What day of the week*

OK, it's Wednesday. Sorry.


----------



## rborist1 (Aug 16, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## M.D. Vaden (Aug 17, 2003)

> Why do the trees always look larger when you go to work



DDM

That's because we have not gone to work yet.

When I'm working in the tree, it always seems smaller.


----------



## Nickrosis (Dec 7, 2003)

Bump.

http://freepop.parachat.com/freepop/freechathost.html?room=Arboristsite


----------



## Dobber (Dec 7, 2003)

I HATE windows XP will not work with anything. tried to go to the chat and SUPRISE SUPRISE Bill Gates does it to me again. I dont want to get off on a rant here but........................1.2.3.4..5..6...7....8....9.....10....... ok I am much better now. someone please remind me, the next time Bill Gates squats down and pushes out a new windows program, even though there is no corn its probably still $HIT.


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Dec 7, 2003)

Might try to see if firewall is blocking chat.


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 7, 2003)

Get a Mac.


----------



## Tree Machine (Dec 7, 2003)

Try a G4 dual processor. I grew up with PC's, but I'm into digital images, digital video and web stuff. PC tecnology used to renew every 6 months or so and I got so tired of getting a cutting edge machine, just to be on the tail edge a year later. I have both a Mac and a PC now and only use the PC for database stuff, and several other dells and IBM's, which for whatever reason I can't bring myself to get rid of.

The browsing problem may be a function of phone line vs broadband. I'm lucky to have completely forgotten what it's like to dial up and wait for web pages to load. Broadband is a blessing for those, like myself, too impatient to stare at a screen and wait. -TM-


----------



## TheTreeSpyder (Dec 7, 2003)

Are y'all jest chatting about chatting, or is anyone chatting in the chatting room?


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Dec 12, 2003)

*???? time zone*

Been there a few times, nobody is ever home!


----------



## rborist1 (Dec 17, 2003)

:Eye:


----------



## seanlarkin (Feb 12, 2004)

catalog sneak preview... Thursday 11:00 PM 2/12/04


----------

